# Acessory advice needed für Eos 7DII & Canon 600mm F4 II



## xps (Dec 9, 2015)

As I was feeling torn in the last few days (tips from nature photographer not to buy the 600mm and to wait for the rumored 200-600), I decided not to follow this advice. So, as I read a lot of times, the 7Dii (crop - more "virtual mm focal length") and an 600mm L IS II will be mine after X-Mas.
I think, I will support an small german company and buy their eki teleneiger pro ch. The - at an nature photography workshop seen gimbal head, was not - frictionless movable.

What do I need else? 
Lens coating - yes. But which pattern for middle Europe? 

Which plate to be put on the lens to hold it? an small one, that fits just on the lens-foot? or an plate, that shores the end of the lens to reduce vibration?

Do I need an UV-filter to protect the front lens?

Thaks a lot


----------



## tron (Dec 9, 2015)

What kind of nature photographer who uses a real lens advises someone to wait for an imaginary lens????????????

nice on 600mm 4L IS II  

There are no UV filters for such big lenses. You use the hood and you are careful...

It seems you do not have experience with these focal lengths though. Are you sure about such a big investment?


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi xps. 
Wow that eki gimbal looks a stunning bit of kit, looks like it was built by someone with great pride in their work. Should serve you well. As for the lens skin, the patern needs to match your intended environment as close as possible so only you can really answer that one. As for the plate to support against vibration, aren't the prime lenses pretty stable anyway? Possible weak point in terms of vibration would be having the lens foot past the mount on the gimbal so that only a thin plate joins the two. 
Sounds like you will be set up nicely for wildlife. 
;D I'm not even slightly jealous! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## xps (Dec 9, 2015)

tron said:


> What kind of nature photographer who uses a real lens advises someone to wait for an imaginary lens????????????
> 
> nice on 600mm 4L IS II
> 
> ...



Yes, Sir, I am a rookie over 400mm focal length. I thought a lot, if I should spend this big amount of Euros. But sometimes you have to jump into the cold water (german phrase) and just live your dream. Its just money I saved from the surplus of my retirement salary.


----------



## xps (Dec 9, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi xps.
> Wow that eki gimbal looks a stunning bit of kit, looks like it was built by someone with great pride in their work. Should serve you well. As for the lens skin, the patern needs to match your intended environment as close as possible so only you can really answer that one. As for the plate to support against vibration, aren't the prime lenses pretty stable anyway? Possible weak point in terms of vibration would be having the lens foot past the mount on the gimbal so that only a thin plate joins the two.
> Sounds like you will be set up nicely for wildlife.
> ;D I'm not even slightly jealous!
> ...



As the engeneer of this head is an older nature photographer too, he showed this head to me, some month ago when I was photographing in an bavarian wildlife park. And I was pleased of this fluently moving and stable head. I know, this head is more expensive, but in my opinion, the know how inside is worth the money it costs. 
Like the expensive könig backpacks. They are really expensive, but absolutely water proof.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 9, 2015)

Same advice I gave last time you asked http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27753.msg548204#msg548204



> I don't like the look if that gimbal head for two reasons.
> 
> First, it doesn't allow for height adjustment that I can see. If you can't adjust the height then you can't get the balance of the lens such that it stays at any angle. By the looks of it you can adjust fore and aft for balance, but not vertical.
> 
> ...



The head is a flawed lens gimbal design.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2015)

xps said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of nature photographer who uses a real lens advises someone to wait for an imaginary lens????????????
> ...



Exactly like me getting the 300 2.8 II and I haven't regretted it for a microsecond after getting over the initial jitters of such a large expenditure! You'll love it but come to realize that there are sometimes irritations relating to size and weight in a given circumstance but hopefully it'll get lots of use. Good luck.

Jack


----------



## tron (Dec 9, 2015)

xps said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of nature photographer who uses a real lens advises someone to wait for an imaginary lens????????????
> ...


That's OK just think of uses in relation to its size/weight (mainly weight). For example I am an amateur and I also got a big one but I chose the 500mm 4L IS II over its 600mm equivalent for size/weight reasons. Even so I use it only close to my car. Other than that you are 100% correct to proceed buying a real lens rather than waiting.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 9, 2015)

You wrote in September in http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27753.0 that you were buying it then in two weeks. What happened?


----------



## xps (Dec 9, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Same advice I gave last time you asked http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27753.msg548204#msg548204
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may be right, but I tried the sirui and an Jobo (or so) head and there was friction, so it was hard to follow the birds dor me as an rookie. And the Eki head worked fluently. And I get service if something goes wrong. 
But I still havent bought it. So, which one to buy. and with which plate?


----------



## xps (Dec 9, 2015)

AlanF said:


> You wrote in September in http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27753.0 that you were buying it then in two weeks. What happened?



Yesssss. Shame on me. I ordered it at an Italian shop (2500€ off the German price)- where I got a lot of affirmation that this lens is new and comes from Europe. The lens was new and "flawless" as I saw from just opening in the shop, but I was told before I paid for it, it had an international warranty. So, it took some efforts to give it back as the shop told me thath I have ordered it just for me. I have not "owned" it as it has not left the shop. The struggle to get my money back took several weeks. So, by now, I will buy it in Germany or Holland.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 9, 2015)

That is a useful lesson for us.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 9, 2015)

xps said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > You wrote in September in http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27753.0 that you were buying it then in two weeks. What happened?
> ...





AlanF said:


> That is a useful lesson for us.


Genuine Canon International Warranty Cards are like gold dust, they are the best warranty card you can get. I used to buy Canon gear in the Caribbean and it came with the International Warranty card, it means any Canon distributor worldwide will repair it and bill Canon Japan for your work, no area limitations on it whatsoever. I had gear repaired under warranty in the Caribbean, in the USA and in the UK, all of them accepted the International Warranty Card without question.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 9, 2015)

xps said:


> What do I need else?



Congrats on the purchase 

I recommend consider getting the 52mm drop-in C-POL filter "PL-C52 (W II)".


----------



## xps (Dec 9, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



I phoned with CPS Germany some days ago to check, if I can buy "cheaper" products at european dealers. They told me, this cheaper lens was 100% an grey-import. So, CPS will not accept this here in Germany. 
_Please tell me, if I am wrong_. Then I can save a lot of money by buying in Italy, when they offer european and international warranty products. The 7 DII is 200-300€ off the normal price, if you accept internationl guarantee.


----------



## xps (Dec 9, 2015)

kaihp said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > What do I need else?
> ...


Thanks. I will definitively buy one.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 10, 2015)

xps said:


> As I was feeling torn in the last few days (tips from nature photographer not to buy the 600mm and to wait for the rumored 200-600), I decided not to follow this advice. So, as I read a lot of times, the 7Dii (crop - more "virtual mm focal length") and an 600mm L IS II will be mine after X-Mas.
> I think, I will support an small german company and buy their eki teleneiger pro ch. The - at an nature photography workshop seen gimbal head, was not - frictionless movable.
> 
> What do I need else?
> ...



I used to use the Canon 600 F4 L IS Mk1 and now use the Canon 800mm F5.6 L IS and I would not recommend that Gimbal head. Firstly there does not appear to be any vertical adjustment, this may prevent you getting a perfect balance. When properly set up your lens should stay exactly where you point it. If your lens is too high on the Gimbal then it will try to flop forwards or rearwards when you take your hands off it. If it is too low then it will try to return to horizontal. Another thing to consider is that the balance point of most large Canon lenses is about where the lens controls are so making adjustments could be fiddly especially if you are in a hurry as it has a column both sides.
I use the Wimberley 2 head (http://www.tripodhead.com/products/WH-Accessories.cfm) and have found it to be the best that I have yet seen. It is very expensive but you only buy it once! The recommended lens plate is their P50 (which I use) model but any decently made Arca type plate of similar length will work. It may seen a little long but this is deliberate as it allows the fitting of accessories such as flash brackets.
Also make sure yo have a good sturdy tripod, a Gitzo 3 series systematic is ideal.


----------



## xps (Dec 11, 2015)

johnf3f said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > As I was feeling torn in the last few days (tips from nature photographer not to buy the 600mm and to wait for the rumored 200-600), I decided not to follow this advice. So, as I read a lot of times, the 7Dii (crop - more "virtual mm focal length") and an 600mm L IS II will be mine after X-Mas.
> ...



@ johnf3f & privatebydesign:
You convinced me. I´ll buy the Wimberly wh-200.

Which accessory to buy with tihis head? The p50 plate. Do I need the flash bracket f-4, or is there an other (cheaper) product existing? 
Another question: I switched to two carbon fibre tripods, but I do not think, they are stable enough for this lens/cam combo (sirui and manfrotto). I still own an 055cb tripod from manfrotto. Can I mount it on this? Any experience?

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 11, 2015)

Tripods: I used to have the alloy Manfrotto 055 which will do the job but not very well. I don't know which Sirui tripod you have but some of their largest models look pretty good. I use a Gitzo GT3530LS which Gitzo do not recommend for such long lenses, however their recommendations are VERY conservative! It is rated at 18 kilos but will support over 100 kilos and is more than stable/rigid for my 800mm. The 3530LS is no longer made but it's replacement is even better apparently - but more expensive!

Unfortunately my PC is playing up so I cannot attach the pictures of my home made Flash bracket! However if you follow the link below these are the details I posted on another forum. Hope this helps!

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17517379

I have also made my own Better Beamer (flash extender) as you can see in the picture of my setup - the design is here:

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17524764

You may have to join the forum to see the full size images but it is worth it as there are some very experienced photographers on this forum. There are a few less helpful people - but not many thankfully!


----------



## FEBS (Dec 11, 2015)

xps said:


> @ johnf3f & privatebydesign:
> You convinced me. I´ll buy the Wimberly wh-200.
> 
> Which accessory to buy with tihis head? The p50 plate. Do I need the flash bracket f-4, or is there an other (cheaper) product existing?
> ...



I also have the WH200 II gimbal head. I changed a few months ago the lens feet of the big lenses. I use the real right stuff LCF-53 for Canon, which fits on the 400 2.8II, 500II, 600II and the 200-400. The lens has much better balance on this foot compared to the original canon foot. That foot is arca swiss compatible and can be placed direct, without any plate, on the WH200II.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2015)

FEBS said:


> I changed a few months ago the lens feet of the big lenses. I use the real right stuff LCF-53 for Canon, which fits on the 400 2.8II, 500II, 600II and the 200-400. The lens has much better balance on this foot compared to the original canon foot.



The RRS replacement foot was strongly recommended in the OP's prior thread (along with many arguments against the gimbal the OP was considering. The potential issue with a P-50 or similar plate is balance with a back-heavy load (2xTC with flash on the body, stacked TCs), where the plate on the Canon foot doesn't extend as far back as the RRS foot.


----------



## xps (Dec 11, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > I changed a few months ago the lens feet of the big lenses. I use the real right stuff LCF-53 for Canon, which fits on the 400 2.8II, 500II, 600II and the 200-400. The lens has much better balance on this foot compared to the original canon foot.
> ...


As I´m able to understand, the LCF-53 would be a good choice? Ok. 
Whats an OP (In my daily term its an operating theatre...)?

I changed my opinion, because I was able to use an wimberley head, who seems to be really easy to be used.


----------



## xps (Dec 11, 2015)

FEBS said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > @ johnf3f & privatebydesign:
> ...



Thank you. Seems to be an useful gadget. Not cheap. Comes on my list


----------



## xps (Dec 11, 2015)

johnf3f said:


> Tripods: I used to have the alloy Manfrotto 055 which will do the job but not very well. I don't know which Sirui tripod you have but some of their largest models look pretty good. I use a Gitzo GT3530LS which Gitzo do not recommend for such long lenses, however their recommendations are VERY conservative! It is rated at 18 kilos but will support over 100 kilos and is more than stable/rigid for my 800mm. The 3530LS is no longer made but it's replacement is even better apparently - but more expensive!
> 
> Unfortunately my PC is playing up so I cannot attach the pictures of my home made Flash bracket! However if you follow the link below these are the details I posted on another forum. Hope this helps!
> 
> ...



Thank you. I´ll look at the forum, when I am at home. I use an 2204 and an 3204 (both carbon) tripod from sirui with k-20&30 x heads.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 11, 2015)

xps said:


> Whats an OP (In my daily term its an operating theatre...)?


OP means Original Poster (the one that started the thread). In this case: you


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 11, 2015)

Your Sirui's are not designed for lenses like the 600. You will need something like one of these:

http://www.sirui.eu/en/products/tripods/rx-serie/

Or better still a 3 series Gitzo Systematic. You are buying one of the finest long lenses available, it would be a mistake to skimp on the support.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2015)

xps said:


> As I´m able to understand, the LCF-53 would be a good choice? Ok.
> 
> I changed my opinion, because I was able to use an wimberley head, who seems to be really easy to be used.



Yes, I use the LCF-53 on my 600 II and quite like it. I'd recommend using a non-permanent thread locker compound on the bolt threads (Loctite Blue 242). 

The Wimberley II is an excellent gimbal, essentially a gold standard. I've used one, I prefer my RRS side mount gimbal – compared to the Wimberley it offers better lens access, breaks down into two pieces for transport, and allows me to mount a camera directly to it with a standard (non-collared) lens.


----------



## xps (Dec 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > As I´m able to understand, the LCF-53 would be a good choice? Ok.
> ...



Loctite is ordered. Thanks


----------



## xps (Dec 13, 2015)

johnf3f said:


> Your Sirui's are not designed for lenses like the 600. You will need something like one of these:
> 
> http://www.sirui.eu/en/products/tripods/rx-serie/
> 
> Or better still a 3 series Gitzo Systematic. You are buying one of the finest long lenses available, it would be a mistake to skimp on the support.



Convindec. 
Ok. I´l look forward for an new tripod. Somewhere in the past, I read that the Gitzo 3xxx will be not enough for the 600mm+camera. Gitzo 5xxx better? Gitzo GT5542LS 6x or Gitzo GT5532LS 6x both around €850? Which one to prefer?
Or which other brand to buy? 
Sirui is quite good (The devil (small problems) is in the details), but in this priceclass (<1000€) area I would trust in an another manufacturer.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 13, 2015)

xps said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > Your Sirui's are not designed for lenses like the 600. You will need something like one of these:
> ...



You probably read that the 3 series Gitzo tripods were not up to 600mm lenses on the Gitzo site! They are recommended for lenses up to 400mm. A little while back I had the opportunity to purchase a Gitzo 5541 (5 Series) at a very reasonable price. It is a superbly rigid tripod but I found no practical advantage in it when using a Gimbal head, there may well be an advantage with a rigid head but with my Wimberly and 800mm the 3 series was just as good and lighter/cheaper. The weight saving is not huge but it can be very important when you are carrying this sort of gear about!


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 13, 2015)

xps said:


> Convindec.
> Ok. I´l look forward for an new tripod. Somewhere in the past, I read that the Gitzo 3xxx will be not enough for the 600mm+camera. Gitzo 5xxx better? Gitzo GT5542LS 6x or Gitzo GT5532LS 6x both around €850? Which one to prefer?



The biggest difference is one has 3 sections per leg and the other 4. Closed the 4 section is slightly smaller. There is a slight difference in height and weight.

Either one will be great. I have the older version that has 4 sections. It is a rock. 
With the extra section you will spend more time during set up because you gain 3 connections to tighten. However you have more control with 4 sections when you want to adjust and I find myself doing this sometimes after set up. I would go with the 4 section again but wouldn't want one with even more sections.

You can review the differences with the drop down on this page.
http://www.gitzo.us/systematic-series-5-carbon-tripod-long-4-section-eye-level-gt5542ls


----------



## xps (Dec 14, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Convindec.
> ...



Thanks. I could not see this function before, as my browsers safty settings were to strong. +1


----------



## xps (Dec 14, 2015)

johnf3f said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > johnf3f said:
> ...



Ok. Then you think an series 3 would be enough? Max 25 kg payload. 
What about the maximal height (BIF above you)?
Should I take the GT3542XLS? It can reach 2m (I´m 1,80 tall).
Alternatively the GT5542LS is discounted and costs just 30€ more than the GT4542LS and just 50€ more than the 3542LS .


----------



## FEBS (Dec 14, 2015)

xps said:


> Ok. Then you think an series 3 would be enough? Max 25 kg payload.
> What about the maximal height (BIF above you)?
> Should I take the GT3542XLS? It can reach 2m (I´m 1,80 tall).
> Alternatively the GT5542LS is discounted and costs just 30€ more than the GT4542LS and just 50€ more than the 3542LS .



I use the WH200II on top of a Gitzo GT3542XLS. I like this combination as I am 1.92m tall, but this combo gives me also the possibility to shoot higher while I am standing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 14, 2015)

xps said:


> What about the maximal height (BIF above you)?
> Should I take the GT3542XLS? It can reach 2m (I´m 1,80 tall).



I'm 1.7 m tall, my RRS TVC-33 tripod max height is 1.5 m and it works well for me. Keep in mind that your eye level is several cm below your measured height, and the viewfinder will be 20 cm or more above the tripod platform when mounted on the gimbal. 


I ran across this old post of mine:



neuroanatomist said:


> Here's what I use with my 600 II:
> 
> 
> *Tripod:* Carbon fiber, get one one _without_ a center column and make sure it's tall enough given your height for eye level viewing (the viewfinder will be 8-9" above the tripod platform), but allow for extra height to set up on an incline or/and pointing the lens upward (VF gets lower) without needing to stoop. I'd go with Gitzo or Really Right Stuff, personally I have the RRS TVC-33 (I'm 5'7" on a good day). Get three leg sections if that will be tall enough and the collapsed length isn't too long, else four leg sections (not significantly less stable than three with these excellent brands, but takes longer to set up).
> ...


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 14, 2015)

xps said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...



I own a 3 series and I wouldn't buy it for the 600mm. While it will hold the head and lens its just not as sturdy and stable as the 5 series. IMO with better than $10K worth of camera and lens sitting on top of it do not save a few hundred bucks, get the most stable possible.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > What about the maximal height (BIF above you)?
> ...



I find that the centre of my eye level is around 12-15cm below my measured height (197cm): I can look over the head of people who are around 182-185cm (wearing flat shoes).
Since the size of the head doesn't vary that much (compared to your torso/legs), this should be applicable to you too.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 14, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> I own a 3 series and I wouldn't buy it for the 600mm. While it will hold the head and lens its just not as sturdy and stable as the 5 series. IMO with better than $10K worth of camera and lens sitting on top of it do not save a few hundred bucks, get the most stable possible.



Interesting, as I prevously posted I found no advantage in the 5 series (5541) over my 3 series. I had the opportunity to "Upgrade" at virtually no cost but the extra weight wasn't worth it for my 600 Mk1 and later 800mm. Still we are all different and if the larger model works better for you then it is the correct choice.

Perhaps XPS should have a look at the 4 and 5 series as well as the 3 series?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 14, 2015)

xps said:


> Ok. Then you think an series 3 would be enough? Max 25 kg payload.
> What about the maximal height (BIF above you)?
> Should I take the GT3542XLS? It can reach 2m (I´m 1,80 tall).
> Alternatively the GT5542LS is discounted and costs just 30€ more than the GT4542LS and just 50€ more than the 3542LS .



I am about 1.7 m tall and my Gitzo 3530LS goes to 148cm - I can't remember using it at full height more than once when I was trying some Moon shots. It's all down to your personal needs, if it's any help a friend of mine is just over 2m tall and is quite happy with his Gitzo 5541LS at 153cm. If you are in any doubt buy a model that is a little taller than you need, you can always lower it a little, but if it is too short then you are in for a bad back!
You may prefer a taller model but remember that with more leg sections and being taller it will not damp vibration as well and not be quite as rigid so it might be worth considering going up a series to maintain performance.
Really the best thing that you can do is go and handle/try the different models out and see which fills your needs best. Any Gitzo 3 series Systematic will do the job for you but you should also have a look at the 4 and 5 series tripods just in case you may prefer them. I don't but that is my choice - yours may be different.


----------



## daniela (Feb 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > What about the maximal height (BIF above you)?
> ...




I read your posting, as I am looking for a new tripod for my - now arrived - 500mm 4.0 II lens.
I consider to buy an Gitzo, as it is reviewed well. I am not sure, if 5 or 4 series, but in my opinion, the 4-series will be enough.

My question: Which mountig-head to buy? As Wimberley is much cheaper than RRS, I will stay with Wimberley.

_ What is the advantage of using the side Mount, and not the traditional swing? _

If i buy the side Mount, can I use an normal plate too, or do I have to buy one of the expensive Exchange-foots?


Daniela


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 4, 2016)

daniela said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...



I use the series 5. With this rig the weight savings isn't worth it, I would rather have the extra stability.
I do not use the sidemount Wimberley and prefer the way the WH-200 version works. If you mount your lens properly on the WH-200 they both will probably perform close to the same. Properly mounted on the WH-200 your lens will be centered on its axis the same as the sidekick. I like how with the WH-200 if you have the rig set and balanced properly you can leave the lens at any position and not worry about flop.
You need the P-50 plate, you do not need the foot but some people prefer to switch. You can size a plate at this link http://www.tripodhead.com/products/lens-plates-main.cfm


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2016)

daniela said:


> I read your posting, as I am looking for a new tripod for my - now arrived - 500mm 4.0 II lens.
> I consider to buy an Gitzo, as it is reviewed well. I am not sure, if 5 or 4 series, but in my opinion, the 4-series will be enough.
> 
> My question: Which mountig-head to buy? As Wimberley is much cheaper than RRS, I will stay with Wimberley.
> ...



The advantage of a side mount gimbal is more freedom of access to lens controls and usually a lighter rig. 

With either the full gimbal (WH-200) or the Sidemount (WH-200-S), you can use the Canon foot with a Wimberley P-50 plate (the need for a low profile foot I mentioned applies to the 400/2.8, 600/4 and 800/5.6 lenses, but not to the somewhat smaller 500/4. 

Any of these gimbals, when properly set up, will allow moving the lens with a fingertip and having it stay where you point it (that's not true with all gimbal designs, though).


----------



## NancyP (Feb 4, 2016)

BTW, has anyone used the Custom Brackets full gimbal with a 500-600mm f/4 lens? I have the gimbal arm that fits onto a ball head slung into the 90 degree slot (ball head is Arca Z1, a heavy-duty head with good bottom pan), and it is very smooth (steel bearings) for my current 400mm f/5.6L - also relatively compact, light weight. I have considered buying the remaining pieces of the gimbal that would turn the gimbal arm into a bottom-loading full gimbal.

http://www.custombrackets.com/cb-gimbal.html


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > I read your posting, as I am looking for a new tripod for my - now arrived - 500mm 4.0 II lens.
> ...



I can not remember a time when access to lens controls was an issue with the 500mm. Maybe if you wanted access to the pre-set button at the front of the lens, but I always do mine at the top. With other lenses it might be.

I use the Wimberley F-1 telephoto combination flash bracket to keep the flash off camera and higher up. You can attach it just in front where the plate attaches on the head. It works nicely with the P-50 but you have to keep it in mind if you are buying a second party foot. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/240877-REG/Wimberley_F_1_Telephoto_Combo.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2016)

I usually reach from underneath, especially with the lens angled up. 

I suppose another theoretical side mount advantage is a shorter moment arm means less vibration, practically I'm sure that's a non-issue. 

I use the RRS B-91 QR flash bracket for the same purpose, I trigger the 600EX with ST-E3.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here's what I use with my 600 II:
> 
> 
> *Tripod:* Carbon fiber, get one one _without_ a center column and make sure it's tall enough given your height for eye level viewing (the viewfinder will be 8-9" above the tripod platform), but allow for extra height to set up on an incline or/and pointing the lens upward (VF gets lower) without needing to stoop. I'd go with Gitzo or Really Right Stuff, personally I have the RRS TVC-33 (I'm 5'7" on a good day). Get three leg sections if that will be tall enough and the collapsed length isn't too long, else four leg sections (not significantly less stable than three with these excellent brands, but takes longer to set up).
> ...



I use the identical set up with my larger lenses. Tracking fast moving targets with the pano-gimbal head was so much easier even with the 7D2, 500mm f/4L and a 2x. I highly recommend all of these items and would buy them all again.


----------

